# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  ایجاد rss برای سایت

## delphi77

برای قسمت اخبار از فناوری rss استفاده کنید
حالا شاید بهتر باشه در همه جای سایت از آن استفاده کنید

----------


## tabib_m

لطفا برای افرادی مثل من که نمیدونن rss چیه توضیح بیشتری دهید.

----------


## 3nitro

من مخالفم به دلایل زیر :
1) عده ای برخی اخبار رو سلیقه ای می زنند و اصلا جنبه خبری نداره .
2) بقیه اخبار هم از سایتهای مختلف به صورت کپی/پیست شده جمع آوری میشه .

----------


## delphi77

ولی آمار بازدید از سایت بالا رفته سوال و جوابها نیز افزایش پیدا می کند

----------


## delphi77

> لطفا برای افرادی مثل من که نمیدونن rss چیه توضیح بیشتری دهید.


آر اس اس (Really Simple Syndication) شیوه ای ساده است که به شما امکان می دهد به طور خودکار تازه ترین اخبار موجود در سایت را دریافت کنید. 

همچنان که در سایت اخبار و گزارش ها مرتب در طول روز تازه می شود، فایل آر اس اس نیز در خبرخوان شما به روز می شود. بدین ترتیب تازه ترین عناوین خبری، به علاوه چکیده ای از هر گزارش یا خبر را خواهید دید که در کنار آن پیوندی وجود دارد که شما را به متن کامل خبر یا گزارش راهنمایی می کند.

انواع گوناگون خبرخوان های آر اس اس موجود است. جزییات این برنامه ها را می توانید در اینترنت جستجو کنید. به طور کلی این خبرخوان ها را می توان به طور مجانی در رایانه پیاده کرد.

هریک از خبرخوان های آر اس اس تحت سیستم عامل مختلفی کار می کند، پس هنگام تهیه آنها باید این نکته را در نظر داشته باشید. 

نکته مهم دیگر این است که بعضی از خبرخوان های آر اس اس برخی از زبان ها پشتیبانی نمی کنند.

----------


## delphi77

برای گذاشتن rss نظر سنجی کنید

----------

